# To the moderators: Categorizing our threads



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

Hi,

Is there a way to group the threads thematically for easy access? It was just a thought that popped into my head.

Thanks for listening,
k.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

kdaca said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is there a way to group the threads thematically for easy access? It was just a thought that popped into my head.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the suggestion, I'm afraid its not really possible as they are always in date of last post order

However you can use the search option to group everything together and in that way you can research the particular subject you are interested in


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

The search option can be found in the middle of the red bar at the top of the page.


----------



## Rachel_Heath (Mar 16, 2008)

Just to clarify; the forum runs on third party software (vBulleten) which neither the moderators or the owner has access to, so such a change is very unlikely to happen.


----------

